
Black Hat: GDPR privacy law exploited to reveal personal data - rjmunro
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-49252501
======
rygxqpbsngav
Makes Identity Theft much more harder to survive. By the time a victim
realizes, the damage would've been done. Also it will be harder for the victim
to contact every organization he interacted with in his entire life.

------
jfk13
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20646540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20646540),
isn't it?

~~~
sctb
That one hadn't gotten significant attention yet (and it's been longer than a
day) so the duplicate software passed it over. But we've merged this thread
into the earlier submission and let it take over this slot.

